# Event, wenn JTextField Fokus verliert?



## Guest (11. Mrz 2006)

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "Leave"-Event und zwar möchte ich ganz gerne "benachrichtigt" werden, wenn der User aus dem JTextField springt, d.h. z.B. durch Tab oder durch die Maus. Gibt es da etwas für mich?
Vielen Dank schon einmal,
Frank


----------



## Beni (11. Mrz 2006)

Guck dir den FocusListener an: focusLost.


----------



## lin (11. Mrz 2006)

```
import java.awt.event.FocusEvent;
import java.awt.event.FocusListener;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class FocusTest extends JFrame implements FocusListener {
	JTextField tfn, tfs;
	
	public FocusTest() {
		tfn = new JTextField(10);
		tfn.addFocusListener(this);
		tfn.requestFocus();
		
		tfs = new JTextField(10);
		tfs.addFocusListener(this);
		
		add("North", tfn);
		add("South", tfs);
		pack();
	}

	public void focusGained(FocusEvent e) {
	}

	public void focusLost(FocusEvent e) {
		if(e.getSource().equals(tfn)) {
			System.out.println("North: focus lost");
		} else {
			System.out.println("South: focus lost");
		}
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new FocusTest().setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------

